# Training NE Ohio



## dsalo66 (Jul 31, 2014)

8 week old puppy looking for obedience training and possibly some type of sporting down the road. Any advice would be great. thanks


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

If you are going to join sport you will be far ahead of the game to put the proper foundation on your dog now. So do you know what kind of sport? IPO, agility, tracking, obedience? And there are differences between AKC and IPO obedience and tracking.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Depending on where you are, Sandi and Jeff Ling in Madison Ohio are excellent. Suburban Dog Training LLC, Anchor Creek Leonbergers

Mostly, Sandi has classes at Digging Dogs in Mentor now. And she runs some basic/advanced at her home in the summers. But give her a call, the phone number is in there.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

What type of pup and what sport????

there are IPO clubs in Youngstown area (Diamond) and in PA (Greenville) and a couple further away - Barberton, Canton and near cedar point

Lee


----------

